# [SOLVED] Sign in problems



## braisbyi (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,
I have just put an old Lenovo thinkstation s20 motherboard and PSU in to my system because my old board just died on me. This should be a temporary step until after Xmas when I can go out and get a new PC.

my problem is that after several attempts of modifying the system bios I can now get win 8.1 to boot but when it comes up to the pre sign in screen where you can just click on it to show the login screen I find that I have lost both mouse and keyboard response.

I know both work as I can get in to the system through the repair screen (when it comes up) to the command line but can not get through the login due to not having keyboard or mouse.

any ideas or thoughts are welcome.

thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Sign in problems*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

If you change the motherboard of a PC, then the OS needs to be reinstalled. Elsewise you may run into such issues. The drivers and other changes will be changed.


----------



## braisbyi (Dec 12, 2014)

*Re: Sign in problems*

*Masterchiefxx17* thanks for the help, I have managed to gain access to my system by a couple of changes to the Bios but will probably re-install 8.1 after I have completed my current workload (Photoshop/LightRoom work on a pregnancy photoshoot). Luckily I put all the photo's directly on my NAS so didn't have to worry that any shots might be lost when my previous system crashed.

I will now leave the system running 24/7 until I have the time to re-install, will also turn off the MS auto-update to stop a restart being done overnight.

Once again thanks for your help with this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Sign in problems*

Glad to hear you got access to the system


----------

